
Hackers claim most of Bulgaria's personal information - interdrift
Leak includes 5mil. individuals&#x2F;organisations, credit cards, SSN, address info<p>More here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.capital.bg&#x2F;politika_i_ikonomika&#x2F;bulgaria&#x2F;2019&#x2F;07&#x2F;15&#x2F;3938624_ot_nap_sa_iztekli_lichni_danni_na_milioni_bulgarski&#x2F;<p>(use google translate)
======
gus_massa
Autotranslation for the lazy:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.capital.bg%2Fpolitika_i_ikonomika%2Fbulgaria%2F2019%2F07%2F15%2F3938624_ot_nap_sa_iztekli_lichni_danni_na_milioni_bulgarski%2F)

Is the SSN secret in Bulgaria? Here in Argentina the DNI is public and put in
a lot of documents, list for voting and other stuff, so nobody expect it to be
a secret.

